# Show Hunters?



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anybody do Show Hunter classes? As in the flat classes where you go around in a circle, line up, do a routine that includes an in-hand gallop and a flying change?

I went to a show and did normal Hack classes, and the judge said I should try Show Hunter, and she was watching me muck around at Lunch time, and said I had a nice in-hand gallop. 

So, I'm curious. What is involved? What gear do I need? That sort of stuff.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Well you need a bridle with an aproved bit. a velvet show helmet
show shirt with chocker
show jacket
breeches
dress boots
fleece shaped pad
hair nets
jumping or flatwork saddle
no boots alowed 
only standing martingales alwoed


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you sure martingale is allowed? I'm not sure exactly what "show hunter" is, but in normal hunter classes you can't use martingales on the flat, only for jumping classes


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm pretty sure, I've seen them used before...


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

People can use martingales in a hunter show, they just won't get any points and they will not win anything. 
You will also need tall black boots, for yourself.
Also, most hunter shows that I have seen in my area is 2 classes of jumping and then one flat class where everyone is in the ring together and you w/t/c both directions and you line up and blah blah blah.
There are other equitation classes though where its a set of 3 and all of them are on the flat.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

According to USEF rules, in hunter classes martingales are NOT allowed in the undersaddle. They are allowed over fences and in the equitation classes but you will be disqualified if you have one on during the undersaddle as it restricts your horse's way of going (which is what the judge is looking at). As far as "show hunter" goes, no idea.  But if your show is USEF affiliated you can look up the rule book on usef.org.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is a good article on show hunters, the type that are shown in Britain which I believe is closer to what we do here in Australia than the American type. It goes into the type of horse, presentation, what to expect. 

Here is another good article.

I would advise you not to use any type of martingale in the show ring. 

I did a few Show Hunter classes on my old stockhorse, he had the most forward and ground covering stride. Hopeless for a hack but perfect for hunter!

http://horse-competitions.suite101.com/article.cfm/show_classes_for_horses_and_ponies


----------



## mandaleacalico (Feb 14, 2009)

wild_spot: Thanks  Those were the kinds of classes I was talking about.

What did you wear, and what did you have to do?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh god, not sure if I remember... 

Most people wear a white shirt, stock (I think??) and a tweed hacking jacket.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oop,s forgot the second part. Mostly it is similar to a hack class, they will work you out on the ring, then call in the top 5 or so. The workout will have a trot/canter/in hand gallop/halt, etc. The main difference is that the horses gaits should be freer and more forward and flat than a hack, and they do not need to be as tightly collected. You would also ride in a more forward position, as opposed to a more upright position.


----------

